# Introducing: Hellboy



## kiddzakemi (May 28, 2009)

That's what came to me. The new kid's name is Hellboy. He has all the purples and blues of my late Trey, but a burst of red flames all his own. Currently moving to fast for any good pix.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Thats a cool name.. 
neat little light you have there also. Congrats on your new betta!


----------



## kiddzakemi (May 28, 2009)

MediaHound said:


> Thats a cool name..
> neat little light you have there also. Congrats on your new betta!


Thank you. I went nuts looking for a light to make this vase look the way "I" wanted. Sooo much cooler in person (purple light).

It look as though like he's guarding his precious treasure and dares anyone to stick their hand in there and take it. Of course this was Trey's theme (sniff sniff) but.. Hellboy is holding it down now...


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I bet the pic would look great with the room light off... 
Anyway its great to have you here. 

What kind of food do you feed Hellboy?


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow Hellboy looks just like Bubba


----------



## kiddzakemi (May 28, 2009)

I'm feeding him Bettamin right now... he's trying to play lazy... that water should be perfect... nooooooooooooooo

Just look back, he's being a bust body for the moment...


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

He is a really nice betta. I am very happy that you found him. 

Congratulations.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hope your Betta lives a long healthy life!

Congrats,Kayla


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice betta mate


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks,So how is Hellboy doing?


----------



## kiddzakemi (May 28, 2009)

He's hanging in there guys. Still pretty lounge with spurts of activity... thinking of getting this vase shaped like a large brandy glass, maybe he needs more space *shrugs*

I really don't want anything to happen to him.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

How is your little guy Hellboy doing? We have not heard from you lately.

Rose


----------



## ChellaBella (May 11, 2009)

love him!!!


----------

